# Stan Efferding New Raw World Record Total & Squat



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

On the weekend IFBB Pro Stan Efferding just beat the raw world record squat and total, the video is been put together with loads of content not just the lifts. Great video with some monster raw lifts

Well Done Stan... :thumbup1:

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/05/ifbb-pro-stan-efferding-has-just.html


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

That is awesome, never seen anything like it!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Amazing, great bodybuilder and a great powerlifter, without a shadow of a doubt the worlds strongest bodybuilder and an elite powerlifter!!!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

fck me mate, amazing lifts. this bloke has it all, amazing physique and strong as fkc


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Stan ephedrine ( he he he ) is awesome. Dead lift monsta


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

To be that lean as well, you don't get to many pro bodybuilders with powerlifting world records! A true strength athlete!!


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Did he stand up all the way with that squat ? bloody impressive but I'm a stickler


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

PharmaSay said:


> Did he stand up all the way with that squat ? bloody impressive but I'm a stickler


enough so that the refs passed it... someone else has said that the mono lift was set a bit low for him so he had to drop it back into the lift which made it look like he didnt lock out properly possibly...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Holy S*&t - Manimal!


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

what a beast, looked fantastic


----------

